# Filterless Tank Questions



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay, so I promise I'm doing due diligence with the search box, but I had some specific questions. 
I'm wondering about doing a 7.5 gallon tank filterless, planted, with either sand or eco-complete substrate. I'm looking at guppies, a betta or dwarf puffers for livestock(one of the three, not all). I'm just trying to simplify and go as low-tech as possible.
Is this doable? What would my water change schedule look like? Any additional information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I might consider using RCS instead of fish. They have a very low bio-load.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it could be done. The complete lack of water movement would probably suit the betta better I think.

I don't think anyone here can be 100% accurate with regard to water change frequency to maintain water quality. My only suggestion is that you take some time to make some notes with regard to feeding and photoperiod. Honestly, taking a picture every few days may not be the worst idea either. Starting with weekly @ 50%, see where that takes you. I wouldn't try to stretch it out beyond a week. In short, simple observation is the key and simple notes and pictures will help you see if 50% weekly works or not. Also, you may need to test your WC water too if it's dechlored tapwater you intend to use.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Filterless is easily done with a planted tank. A couple of male guppies 2-3 would also work well. Many other small hardy fish will also work. Cories are known to thrive in these conditions.

The only issue that arises without water motion is surface scum. The lovely white film that forms on the top of the tank. They sell these little powerheads that just move the water around. Very quiet and unobtrusive. 

For substrate I'd use eco-complete with some root tabs to keep some lowtech plants happy. You can use sand but it doesn't have any nutrient holding capacity. 

As for the water changes it depends upon the amount of inputs versus the amount of outputs. I've got a 2.5g lowtech shrimp tank that I do a 50% water change every 2-3 months. The cherry shrimp have been happily breeding in there for 2 years.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm currently running a 3.5 Gal Filterless Betta Tank. I did have a filter at first, but the Betta didn't like it so I removed it after about a week. I change water around 60%-70% once a week. Water is crystal. Tank is low light and has Java fern and moss growing nicely. Very low maintenance on a small tank. Changing water takes 2 minutes.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

It is doable.

You can find many small tanks (< 3g) that are almost 100% maintenance free on TPT. Finding larger tanks (> 3g) is much harder. I'm trying to organize my thoughts and to cover all the aspects, but that will take time. Maybe if there is more interest in the subject for a livelier debate.

To me, the key areas for success are:
- plant mass (the natural filter)
- surface area (gas exchange)
- light (energy comming in)
- stocking (waste producers)
- nutrients (in / out)

All of the above are inter related. And that is why it is easier done on a small scale.

It is easier for most people to "stuff to the gills" a 1g tank with plants then a 10g. A small tank also prevents people from dumping a lot of fish in or get carried away with lighting or mess around with fertilizers. They are also a lot easier to re- do if something goes wrong.

In short, a bit of knowledge, a bit of planning, a bit of self control will get you there.

v3


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Filter less 10 gallon. Miracle gro capsid with pool filter sand. Has about a hundred tiger endlerS in it. Plus Pygmy cories. I run a dual cfl 12hrs a day and no heated either. Tank is thriving


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas! I was in Walmart and made the mistake of wandering down to the fish dept...the little guy in my avatar came home with me as a result. I've got a weakness for bettas and y'all seem to think one would work best, so it seemed like the logical choice, even if it was a bit premature:icon_lol:. 

So, when I set up the tank, should I run the filter for the first few weeks? To get over the cycling hump? 

Thoughts on water movement? Do I need the powerhead/pump? I'm super picky about noise(just when I'm trying to sleep or study, I swear!) and the tank is in my room, by my desk. 

I was already planning on eco complete and root tabs, so that works, and I am loving the cory idea.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

I would think that some form of water movement would be needed, or else it will get stagnant. I would imagine a small powerhead or maybe an air pump going to a stone would be a way to get some circulation in the tank.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a 3 gallon no filter, no light it gets hit with about 3 hours of sunlight day. Substrate is sand. One female betta. I do a 50% water change weekly. Easiest tank I have. The scum that forms in a week is hardly nothing, if it gets bad I take a paper towel and soak it up. low light low maintenance plants 10 moss balls 1 anubias.


----------



## AutumnSun (Jun 28, 2014)

chayos00 said:


> I would think that some form of water movement would be needed, or else it will get stagnant. I would imagine a small powerhead or maybe an air pump going to a stone would be a way to get some circulation in the tank.


Okay, thanks for the tips!



greaser84 said:


> I have a 3 gallon no filter, no light it gets hit with about 3 hours of sunlight day. Substrate is sand. One female betta. I do a 50% water change weekly. Easiest tank I have. The scum that forms in a week is hardly nothing, if it gets bad I take a paper towel and soak it up. low light low maintenance plants 10 moss balls 1 anubias.


Sounds perfect! Thanks so much for the info!


----------

